# Need 2-3 bedroom for 5-6 nights anywhere in FL or WV



## Binay Kumar (Dec 21, 2019)

Looking for 2-3bedroom in florida or west vergenia for 5_7 nights between Dec 23 to Jan 2 .please email or dm


----------



## jules54 (Dec 26, 2019)

Sent you PM great deal top notch resort
402-432-6706


----------



## RDB (Dec 26, 2019)

I'VE WYNDHAM RESORTS I CAN BOOK FOR YOU IN FLORIDA, MYRTLE BEACH, SOUTH CAROLINA, WILLIAMSBURG, VA. PLEASE INDICATE WHERE AND I'LL BOOK WHAT IS AVAILABLE.  EMAIL AT ROBBYD59@YAHOO.COM    I'LL RENT TO YOU FOR THE CHARGES TO ME...  NO MARKUP.             ROBERT BEEBE


----------

